# DX for sinoatrial node dysfunction w/pacemaker



## millortsui (Jun 14, 2013)

Patient had sinoatrial node dysfunction (427.81).  Pacemaker was in place.  Now, do we still code 427.81 for his disease after the pacemaker was placed?  Or should we code it as history?

Please advise.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 14, 2013)

millortsui said:


> Patient had sinoatrial node dysfunction (427.81).  Pacemaker was in place.  Now, do we still code 427.81 for his disease after the pacemaker was placed?  Or should we code it as history?
> 
> Please advise.



You still code it as 427.81 because the patient isn't cured. They still have SA node dysfunction. Without the pacer they would be symptomatic again. All the pacer is doing is preventing 427.81 from manifesting itself. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## millortsui (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

